# [Software] lancer un programme? (résolu)

## telemak

Bonjour à tous, je cherche quelque chose de vraiment bete, mais je ne trouve pas dans les wiki ou autre...

Comment lancer un programme apres l'avoir installé?

Je veux fluxspace, donc j'ai lancé :

emerge fluxspace

Mais comment je le lance ensuite????

Je parie que je vais me faire charrier....

----------

## kernelsensei

```
 $ fluxspace
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## telemak

C est bien ce que j pensais, mais ca ne marche pas....

Apres l'emerge, je tape donc :

fluxspace

et la j ai le message suivant :

bash: fluxspace: command not found

Pourtant l'emerge ne me sort pas d'erreur.....

Que faire?

----------

## kernelsensei

Installe gentoolkit et fais 

```
equery files fluxspace|grep bin
```

et regarde quels sont les executables...

----------

## kaworu

ma méthode bourrine (il te faut le gentoolkit):

```

equery files TON_PAQUET

```

te donne tous les fichiers qui appartiennent à ton paquet. puis tu cherche un fichier qui est dans ton path (style /usr/bin)

donc essaye :

```

equery files fluxspace | grep "/usr/bin"

```

EDIT : grillé, mais content d'avoir trouvé la même réponse que k_s   :Cool: 

----------

## ultrabug

Salut,

Et si la commande de kernel_sensei te liste bien la bonne commande mais qu'elle n'est pas trouvée, essaye env-update && source /etc/profile et retente ta chance  :Smile: 

----------

## telemak

je vous met ci-joint tout le terminal, apres avoir fait un emerge de gentoolkit

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

xgl telemak # equery files fluxspace|grep bin

xgl telemak # equery files fluxspace

[ Searching for packages matching fluxspace... ]

xgl telemak # equery files fluxspace | grep "/usr/bin"

xgl telemak # fluxspace

bash: fluxspace: command not found

xgl telemak #

xgl telemak # kernel_sensei

bash: kernel_sensei: command not found

xgl telemak # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

xgl telemak # fluxspace

bash: fluxspace: command not found

xgl telemak #

???

----------

## kernelsensei

tu peux nous coller le resultat de 

```
equery files fluxspace
```

 stp ? (dans des balises code stp !!)

Sinon je viens de jetter un coup d'oeil, ca a l'air d'etre un module pour fluxbox, ya peut etre pas d'executable standalone en tant que tel... non ?

PS: c'est pas gentil d'essayer de m'executer...  :Razz: 

----------

## telemak

donc voici le resultat...mais j ai peur que ca ne t'aide pas beaucoup...

```
xgl telemak # equery files fluxspace

[ Searching for packages matching fluxspace... ]

xgl telemak #

```

----------

## cylgalad

Est-ce que ça fonctionne si tu tapes /usb/bin/fluxspace ?

----------

## geekounet

Tu es sur de l'avoir bien emergé ?

----------

## Delvin

Que donne un "man fluxspace" ?

S'il y a quelque chose, lit le  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

Comme j'ai fluxbox je l'ai emergé pour voir ... la compil est pas passé (vu que j'ai pas vraiment envie de m'en servir j'ai pas chercher). Vérifie bien que ça marche chez toi !

Mais je t'ai trouvé ça : configuration fluxspace (en).

----------

## telemak

Voici donc le resultat....

```
telemak@xgl ~ $ man fluxspace

Il n'y a pas de page de manuel pour fluxspace.

telemak@xgl ~ $ /usr/bin/fluxspace

bash: /usr/bin/fluxspace: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

telemak@xgl ~ $ fluxbox

bash: fluxbox: command not found

telemak@xgl ~ $

```

En fait je cherche le moyen d avoir des fonds d ecran differents sur chacun de mes bureaux....

Y a t il un autre moyen qu avec cette salo$µ*§e de fluxspace?

Comme ca je resolverais tous mes problemes d' un coup....

----------

## Ezka

 *telemak wrote:*   

> En fait je cherche le moyen d avoir des fonds d ecran differents sur chacun de mes bureaux....
> 
> Y a t il un autre moyen qu avec cette salo$µ*§e de fluxspace?
> 
> Comme ca je resolverais tous mes problemes d' un coup....

 

Mais ça ne fonctionnera que si tu as fluxbox comme WM. Tu utilises gnome ? KDE ?

----------

## antoine_

Le manuel du programme :

http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=16037&group_id=76737

Visiblement c'est un ajout à Fluxbox, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait d'exécutable. En tout cas la réponse se trouve sûrement sur cette page :o)

----------

## telemak

Pour l info je suis sous gnome!

J ai fait un emerge de fluxbox, mais je n'arrive pas non plus a lancer cette appli avec  la commande fluxbox....

C'est vraiment bien Linux, mais pour un habitué de zindoz....Soit on prend une mandriva ou une Ubuntu et c est aussi buggé qu'un win98, soit on se decide a prendre une gentoo qui est super stable, mais un noob se melange les pinceaux tres vite....

Du moins c'est mon expérience actuelle.....Y a beaucoup de choses inaccessibles au commun des informaticiens....

----------

## kernelsensei

 *telemak wrote:*   

> donc voici le resultat...mais j ai peur que ca ne t'aide pas beaucoup...
> 
> ```
> xgl telemak # equery files fluxspace
> 
> ...

 

Je pense que ya un soucis ici...

que donne : 

```
emerge -pv fluxspace
```

  :Question: 

 *telemak wrote:*   

> C'est vraiment bien Linux, mais pour un habitué de zindoz....Soit on prend une mandriva ou une Ubuntu et c est aussi buggé qu'un win98, soit on se decide a prendre une gentoo qui est super stable, mais un noob se melange les pinceaux tres vite....
> 
> Du moins c'est mon expérience actuelle.....Y a beaucoup de choses inaccessibles au commun des informaticiens....

 

Normalement si tu suis la doc ya pas de soucis...

----------

## telemak

justement le probleme c est que j comprend pas tout au manuel....

Je pense qu il faut etre deja assez initié pour aller plus loin

```
xgl telemak # emerge -pv fluxspace

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2  USE="X alsa browserplugin nsplugin -doc -mozilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="java -doc -guile -perl -php -python -ruby -tcl -tk" 3,370 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.15.1-r1  USE="gnome imlib kde nls truetype xinerama -disableslit -disabletoolbar" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/fluxspace-0.0.3-r1  2,176 kB

Total size of downloads: 5,546 kB

```

voici  le resultat....au moins j vois pas d erreur

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben moi je vois surtout qu'il n'est pas installé ton fluxspace...

----------

## Ezka

Bon tu es sur gnome ... fluxspace marchera surement pas ! Ni même fluxbox puisque c'est un Window Manager a part entiere.

Dans un premier temps je te conseille de bien lire les docs de ce que tu veux installer. Si tu veux utiliser fluxbox voila  le liens vers la documentation elle existe en français mais n'est pas tout a fait à jour (manque que trés peu de choses, juste quelques nouvelle fonctionnalité pour utilisateur avancé ...).

Pour ton problème de fluxspace, il a pas l'air installé   :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *telemak wrote:*   

>  ....
> 
> xgl telemak # kernel_sensei
> 
> bash: kernel_sensei: command not found
> ...

 

Faut pas chercher plus loin   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## telemak

La seule chose que je souhaite c'est avoir un fond d'ecran différent pour chaque bureau....

Y a t-il possibilité avec une application s installant facilement???

----------

## Trevoke

Si c'est pas une option dans GNOME, je pense que c'est curieux.

[edit : stp, me force pas a installer GNOME pour verifier, ca prendrait un bout de temps...]

----------

## kernelsensei

Stop, stop...

On va essayer de garder une cohérence entre le titre du thread et son contenu svp !

telemak, vu que tu m'as l'air grand débutant sous GNU/Linux, je te conseille, avant toutes choses, d'aller faire un tour ici. Il y a une introduction à Linux, des fiches pratiques, etc... Tu peux aussi trouver de l'aide concernant des commandes de base ici

Concernant ton problème avec fluxspace, si tu le veux, installe le 

```
emerge -av fluxspace
```

 il t'installera fluxbox par la même occasion...

Je précise que je ne veux pas faire de remarques désobligeantes ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre, c'est juste que pour pouvoir aller loin, il faut de bonnes bases...  :Wink: 

Amicalement,

----------

## telemak

Cher sensei du kernel, loin de moi l'idée que tu puisses etre désobligeant !

Au contraire meme, tu me donnes les pistes pour avancer.

le probleme c'est que toutes ces pages notées comme "pas à pas pour débutant" débutent toujours dans un contexte propice dans l'apprentissage....Seulement les 5premieres lignes...

Ensuite l'auteur retourne dans un jargon incompréhensible pour les gens habitués aux systemes plus conviviaux.

Et l'on sy perd au point de préferer retourner sur un systeme plus facile meme si il est bien moins interessant.

Aux antipodes de la pensée :

Il ne faut pas repousser au lendemain ce qui peut etre fait le jour meme, mais qui veut voyager loin ménage sa monture......

----------

## kernelsensei

Mhh, ca doit se trouver de la documentation non-agressive... dans le pire des cas, si personne ne trouve quelque chose de vraiment correct pour un débutant, je verrai pour écrire un truc qui couvre les commandes de base avec le plus de pédagogie possible...

----------

## man in the hill

Tu vas sur le site dans ma signature qui est un site pour débutant ...

----------

## telemak

Y aurait pas un site qui traduirait simplement sur une page toutes les commandes de base avec un ptit exemple en dessous de ce que ca fait?

man in the hill, ton site est tres bien, mais c'est déja beaucoup trop pour un vrai noob.

Utilisation de termes imbouffable pour un povre petit windozien qui arrive sur la planete linux avec une fusée qu'il ne connait pas....

----------

## xaviermiller

Sinon, Cédric Godart est en train de rédiger un livre sous licence Creative Common, dont le premier chapitre est déjà disponible là: http://www.journaldecedric.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=122&Itemid=27

----------

## truc

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Y aurait pas un site qui traduirait simplement sur une page toutes les commandes de base avec un ptit exemple en dessous de ce que ca fait?
> 
> man in the hill, ton site est tres bien, mais c'est déja beaucoup trop pour un vrai noob.
> 
> Utilisation de termes imbouffable pour un povre petit windozien qui arrive sur la planete linux avec une fusée qu'il ne connait pas....

 

Bon, déjà, c'est sans doute un avis personnel, mais dire que t'es un noob,que t'as pas chance car tu ne connais que windows ( même si sur ce point tu avais raison...)  etc. ça ne changera rien. on n'est pas là pour s'apitoyer sur ton sort, ni pour te démonter.

Cela dit, personnellement, quand je lis quelque chose du style 'heeelp <-- noob' sache, qu'il est rare que je prenne la peine de lire le post en question (je sais ons'enfou de moi, mais je sais que je ne suis pas le seul).

Pourquoi ? certainement pas par fierté ou quoique ce soit, je suis très souvent demandeur, donc quand je peux aider à mon tour je le fais volontier (preuve est mes posts...). Tout simplement parce-qu'en général le type de personne mettant ça sont des personnes qui ne font pas d'effort, elles veulent qu'ont leur dise exactement quelle lettre taper et à quel moment... tu as beau leur pointer du doigt une doc de qualité, elles ne font pas le moindre effort.

Attention, je n'ai pas dit que c'était ton cas, je n'ai d'ailleurs lu que ton dernier posts ici... donc je n'en ai aucune idée. j'tinvite juste, si tu veux progresser plus vite, à ne pas faire ça pour avoir des conversations plus constructive, où il y a un réel échange de connaissance, parce qu'après tout c'est ça qui est vraiment interessant.

Et puis, après tout, comme tu peux le voir ici, on n'a rien contre les débutants, les gens qui débarquent, etc.. de toutes façons, on débarque tous plus où moins dans un domaine ou un autre. donc voila..d'autant plus que si dans ce forum il y a des personnes en mesures de t'aider, il y a surement des domaines dans lesquels tonaide (oui-oui) serait la bienvenue à un moment ou un autre, j'sais pas, peut-être que t'es fort niveau matériel, niveau prog, niveau base de donnée, niveau compta  :Laughing:  bref..t'as compris quoi.. :Smile: 

Et enfin, j'pense qu'avant de comprendre les dessous de ton système, tu devras taper (peut-être à contre coeur..) des commandes que tu ne comprends pas encore, mais avec le temps, et un minimum d'interet tu comprendras toutes ces commandes de plus en plus. Le meilleur exemple, est qu'une fois que tu auras finis de tout installer, farie fonctionner à peu près tout ce que tu veux comme tu le veux, rejette un coup d'oeil sur le manuel d'installation, tu verras, il y aura déjà beaucoup de chose de plus claire.

Voili-voilou, bienvenu entout cas:)

EDIT: *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu vas sur le site dans ma signature qui est un site pour débutant ...

 

 *la fameux site wrote:*   

> C'était marqué "Require Windows 98, 2000 or better". Donc j'ai installé Linux.

  c'est bon  :Wink:  *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## telemak

Bien il est vrai que j pourrais certainement vous donner un coup de main au niveau materiel Dell(j suis expert technique la bas depuis 5ans), mais chez Dell, je suis le seul à avoir un laptop sous Linux, donc c'est pas évident d'avoir de l'aide sur mon lieu de travail.

Je lis les liens que vous m'envoyez (du moins j'essaye), c'est interessant mais tres souvent déroutant pour une personne débutant dans votre univers.

Tres souvent je ne comprend rien à une ligne sur 4, donc je fais les 3autres....Mais a premiere vue, c'est la 4eme la plus importante  :Sad: 

En tout cas merci pour votre aide. Va falloir que j ouvre un autre post la...J'ai un bug sur ma session user, alors qu'en root ca fonctionne....

Donc je clos celui-ci.

----------

